# Old rod question



## reel em on in (Dec 29, 2011)

I have an older rod my grandpaw gave me over the weekend..just wondering if it was any good? It is a bass pro shops pro comp graphite. Looks to be pretty old lol..just curious about it.


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Stress test it had a 5 year old rod shatter that was composite it sucked use a towel and test the middle and bend it back to its almost half way!

Chase


----------



## reel em on in (Dec 29, 2011)

alright man thanks. i was just wondering if they were good rods or just an old cheap rod.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

If your grandpaw gave it to you, it's a prize to have and to hold. Should provide good memories for years.
Spoken by a grandpaw who never had a real grandpaw in his life.


----------



## reel em on in (Dec 29, 2011)

It won't ever go anywhere I will always keep it..just trying to find out history on them..


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

search the time frame and pair it with a reel that matches and put it on the wall. I hae 2 that my granpa gave me. i have them crossed on the wall with a bunch of old lures hanging from them and around them. makes a nice wall piece i the man room.


----------



## reel em on in (Dec 29, 2011)

working on a man cave in the new house...may just do that....thanks!


----------

